# Link to my aviation photography



## evangilder (May 24, 2005)

Volunteering at an aviation museum that sits on a pretty active airport has it's advantages. One is I get to be around all these airplanes. The other is I get to put 2 hobbies together, aviation and photography. Thanks to myaviation.net, I can post the pictures up for viewing and for sale! If you guys want to check them out, they are at:

http://myaviation.net/?uid=9739

Click on the pic for a larger view. At the top, you can select small, medium or large photos. The large ones are almost all at 1600 width, height varies.

Enjoy, and let me know what you think.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

Very, very nice! Outstanding pics! You're quite the photographer!


----------



## reddragon (May 24, 2005)

You have some fine photographs!


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2005)

Thanks guys! 8) I will let you know when I post updates, which will probably be very soon. I have tons.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2005)

yeah there's some beauties on there.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

Neat stuff Evan - I've seen those polished C-150s before, they're a church group from Las Vegas.


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

Yes, there were three at the show last year. I only got pictures of 2 of them. But they ae some real good looking Cessnas! I uploaded about 20 more last night. They will be posted some time this afternoon. I added a coupel of more Zero shots, the N9M, Corsair and another Mustang. Can remember what else at the moment. I am still editting some SeaFury shots. 

QB-35 is coming up in a couple of weeks, June 13. So I will be getting some more shots. I am hoping to see some things that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Great pics! 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

Thanx! More on the way. 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2005)

New pics are up. I have added an SNJ-5, Yak-3, more Zero pics, Skyraider, N9M, P-51D "Red Dog XII", and 4 Corsair shots. I am editting some seafury and B-17 shots to go up next week. Feel free to have a look.

*End of shameless plug, I now resume normal posting...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

A Flying Wing? Cool! Who's the proud owner?


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2005)

The Planes of Fame museum in Chino owns the Flying Wing. I will be seeing it again in another couple of weeks. The QB fly in is coming up and it is usually out for that event.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2005)

More great pics! 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2005)

Thanks. Only the best for you guys. 8)


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2005)

Eric, Ive gone all wobble at the knees caused by over exposure to terrific aircraft pictures.


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

Thanks trackend! There are now 91 pics up. I added a B-25 nose shot, DiamondStar DA-40, Fiesler Storch, Hawker Hurricane, C-46 Commando, another SNJ-5 shot, Pitts S2c aerobatic plane, an EC-121T (militarized constellation), C-131D, P-38L, Navions, Nanchang CJ-6a, Piper L4F Grasshopper, yet another Mustang, Yak-52, 2 more shots of the RAF Mustang "Cottonmouth", 2 more Bearcat shots, several B-17 shots, and a couple of B-24 shots. Phew! That should be it for a couple of weeks. 

QB-35 is coming on the 13th of June. I am hoping to get out and get some more good shots then.


----------

